# can you put 8 serrasalmus elongatus in same tank?



## steve2005 (Oct 29, 2005)

hi everyone i want to get 8 elongatus i want to put them in 200 gal tank
will it be ok to have them in same thank 
i realy dont want them to kill each another untill one left
thanx


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

steve2006 said:


> hi everyone i want to get 8 elongatus i want to put them in 200 gal tank
> will it be ok to have them in same thank
> i realy dont want them to kill each another untill one left
> thanx


welcome to p-fury

most likely they are going to kill each other, so i would not do that


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I wouldnt do it








Aboard!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't do it.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

:welcome:​
Would not advise you to kill an excellent specimen like that! NO, don't do it..


----------



## stevo (Oct 20, 2004)

do it









haha ooopss sorry no dont do it mate !!!!!!

poor joke!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Agree with everyone above except for Stevo.


----------



## steve2005 (Oct 29, 2005)

wowh... fast response i love this site everyone great very helpful i have been reading so much info on this site 
it was enough to make me go buy a 200 gal tank now with your help i will get some piranha and 
im not going to get elongatus
how about caribe? 
thanks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

steve2006 said:


> wowh... fast response i love this site everyone great very helpful i have been reading so much info on this site
> it was enough to make me go buy a 200 gal tank now with your help i will get some piranha and
> im not going to get elongatus
> how about caribe?
> thanks


Depending on that footprint I would do 8 caribe in that tank .


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Again, welcome to the site.

Yeah, if you want to have a shoal of p's then stay within the pygo family.
I think a shoal of terns would be the shiz.

GL


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

best question ever asked
































no man never put serras in the same tan together.
Pygos u can mix but serras are a big no no


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

thats alotta money lol 8elongs, dont do it, they will end up dying


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

I wouldn't do it


----------



## steve2005 (Oct 29, 2005)

thankyou all for the advise i just made a order for 10 caribe they will be here within 2 weeks


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

steve2006 said:


> thankyou all for the advise i just made a order for 10 caribe they will be here within 2 weeks


rich bastard









awsome post pics when u get them


----------



## steve2005 (Oct 29, 2005)

i will do mate they will be costing around £15 each for a 3-4 inc
i gave all my christmas saving lol


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice, got a good deal on those









I was looking to pay £35 each for Caribe's at 3 - 4 inch, i'll be getting baby red's though around 1" for £5 each.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

steve2006 said:


> i will do mate they will be costing around £15 each for a 3-4 inc
> i gave all my christmas saving lol


how much is that in like candian money?
or american?


----------



## steve2005 (Oct 29, 2005)

£15 is about $26
3 weeks to go for my babys i cant wait


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

PLEASE PLEASE!!!!! do not do that. elongs work way better in a solo envirenment. they will attack and kill each other till one remains.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

too aweosme of a fish to even risk that! so def dont do it! of some will have a nice $$$ meal!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

rocker said:


> best question ever asked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why never put serras in the same tank? thats like saying never ask a girl out. cuse your bound to get turned down (unless your me) but sometimes it works out and sometimes babys come from it


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> best question ever asked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why never put serras in the same tank? thats like saying never ask a girl out. cuse your bound to get turned down (unless your me) but sometimes it works out and sometimes babys come from it
[/quote]





















ya alright there quick
















u shouldnt put serras in a tank, im not saying that u could im saying u shouldnt.
And cmon 8 serras in a tank? 2 is reasonable but 8.
And i think no body has aver bred serras here.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

rocker said:


> best question ever asked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why never put serras in the same tank? thats like saying never ask a girl out. cuse your bound to get turned down (unless your me) but sometimes it works out and sometimes babys come from it
[/quote]





















ya alright there quick
















u shouldnt put serras in a tank, im not saying that u could im saying u shouldnt.
And cmon 8 serras in a tank? 2 is reasonable but 8.
And i think no body has aver bred serras here.
[/quote]

hahaha you need to do alot more research kid


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

u need to stope giving out your credit card number :rasp:


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

rocker said:


> u need to stope giving out your credit card number :rasp:


i dont get it


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> u need to stope giving out your credit card number :rasp:


i dont get it
[/quote]
wow. about the girls asking u out thing, its cause u give them your credit card number, the girls are sluts. Get it now?
lol quick your so slow when it comes to jokes. Kinda ironic dont ya think (plz tell me u get that one)


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol no i dont get that last one but lets stop spamin this thread do it threw pm lol


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

6 irritans... 1 180gal tank


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> wowh... fast response i love this site everyone great very helpful i have been reading so much info on this site
> it was enough to make me go buy a 200 gal tank now with your help i will get some piranha and
> im not going to get elongatus
> how about caribe?
> thanks


Depending on that footprint I would do 8 caribe in that tank .
[/quote]

I'd put double that number of cariba in there personally...


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

here's an example...
I put one six inch elong in a tank with a 15 inch pleco, a 9 inch oscar and a parrot cichlid
as soon as the elong hit the water he killed the oscar, the cichlid hauled tail only to get eaten within the first 30 seconds (and then eaten entirely) and the pleco was bit once, which was enough to put that big boy in two pieces..
I was brand-new and like you had no idea.
Two months after that, I had a cat take a swipe at the ever swimming elong, the cat lost a pad on his paw.
Also, when I do water changes he attacks the vacuum, he has bitten holes in the hose. 
He would attack the powerhead for the first month when ever it would come on (on a timer)

I have no doubt this fish would happily remove a digit..

Needless to say, it was a wise choice to NOT go with mutiple elongs.
Not long ago I started up a red belly tank.. I dig'em but I gotta' say.. my elong is DA' MAN!!!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

quickdeath said:


> here's an example...
> I put one six inch elong in a tank with a 15 inch pleco, a 9 inch oscar and a parrot cichlid
> as soon as the elong hit the water he killed the oscar, the cichlid hauled tail only to get eaten within the first 30 seconds (and then eaten entirely) and the pleco was bit once, which was enough to put that big boy in two pieces..
> I was brand-new and like you had no idea.
> ...


seems aggressive, u got pics of urs?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Put a KKK member and an african in the same room, its the same thing.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> wowh... fast response i love this site everyone great very helpful i have been reading so much info on this site
> it was enough to make me go buy a 200 gal tank now with your help i will get some piranha and
> im not going to get elongatus
> how about caribe?
> thanks


Depending on that footprint I would do 8 caribe in that tank .
[/quote]

I'd put double that number of cariba in there personally...
[/quote]
I agree, 8 caribe is not enough. try atleast the dirty dozzen or more. 180+gal tanks you can do 12-15 gal. a fish no problem.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

welcome to the site man

caribe would be awesome in your 200 gallon!!! depending on the starting size of them if they are small you can get more and get rid of the weaker ones along the way by selling or trading them....... buy if you get some in the 6-8 inch range id get about 6-8 caribe.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Slim said:


> Put a KKK member and an african in the same room, its the same thing.


are you impyling blacks are aggressive violent people and would kill the kkk member? i dont think you can compare fish and people.


----------

